# Choose your weapons policy



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Choose your weapons policy* 
Monday, August 07, 2006

Ohio's concealed-weapons law has some curious exceptions.

Registered owners may, for instance, carry their guns into non-enclosed parts of many public zoos (including Cleveland's), but not into a police station full of armed officers. They have to leave their guns behind when they visit a college campus or go to church, but may carry them in state or regional parks.

Some cities - including Elyria and Toledo - ban concealed weapons from their parks. Most don't.

The home-rule provision of the Ohio Constitution would seem to give cities the right to decide where guns can and cannot be carried. But the legislature would prefer more statewide consistency.

This page continues to look skeptically on concealed carry, but consistency in the form of statewide, uniform standards makes more sense than a confusing patchwork of local contradictions.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*Ohio*

I'm not even going to get started about Ohio's CCW laws...because I'll get wound up and not get any work done today...suffice to say here's an example: while in a vehicle I must carry on my person, in PLAIN SIGHT...just one example, so what's the point of having a CCW if you have to fiddle with it to take it in and out of plain sight when you're entering and leaving a vehicle? All you're doing is drawing attention to the fact you have a gun :smt062 :smt011

But I am happy and proud that I live in a state that does let us carry :smt1099

IF you really want to see me wound up see my rant at the bottom of this thread  :mrgreen:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2900:smt076 :smt076


----------

